# Can I use a 25 watt heater to heat my 1 gallon tank?



## MelanieComb (Jul 4, 2013)

My 10 watt Aqueon heater is no longer keeping my betta's water at a good range, and it's not adjustable. So I'd like to invest in a new one, but I can't find any below 25 watts that are adjustable. I'm wary of getting another automatic heater because of my experience with this one.

This one has excellent reviews and is adjustable, but would it be unsafe?
Could I set it low and slowly increase it until it gets to the right temperature?
Would it simply not fit in the tank?



http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ers+&amp;+Accessories&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

While that heater is absolutely fantastic, I wouldn't suggest using a 25W on a 1 gallon. The smallest I'd go with a 25W is a 2 or 2.5 gallon really. It would just overcompensate way too hard and eventually fry your fish :-( perhaps you can get a cheap 2 or 2.5 from craigslist or somewhere and get the adjustable heater? It'd probably be a better bet. Otherwise you'd have to go with the 7.5 or 10 watt, I like the 10 watt better though


----------



## MelanieComb (Jul 4, 2013)

Is there maybe a 15 watt I could get? Or a better brand that's more reliable? This 10 watt is just keeping his water at 70, and I know it needs to be warmer.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12264883 that's a 15W one but I really don't trust Top Fin much lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh! Here: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-Aquarium-Heater-tanks-gallons/dp/B001V8W71K I love everything Hydor, probably a much better choice! But you'd have to get it online I think, I don't think stores carry these


----------



## MelanieComb (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, that's fantastic! This wouldn't cook my fishie, huh? Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure as I've never used anything but a 7.5 on a 1 gallon. I'd keep a hawk's eye on it if you do end up getting it though.


----------



## MelanieComb (Jul 4, 2013)

I may end up going with the 7.5 from Hydor, it seems to have good reviews. Thank you!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Very welcome :-D

I do love Hydor and can say all of their heaters have worked marvelously for me!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I used an adjustable 25 watt hydor theo heater in a 1 gallon and it worked fine.
I have found that hydors can be a bit inaccurate. I have the one in my 10 gallon set to 76 and it heats the water to 80, and the one in my 55 gallon is set to 74 and it keeps the water at 82...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

^ as all heaters are if they're in too small of a tank that they're not rated for, or sometimes they are. That's why it's important to have a thermometer in the tank since you can't rely on any of the adjustable heaters to actually heat at what you adjusted it to


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

It's weird, though, because the one in my 10 gallon is a 50 watt, which is what is recommended for that tank size, and the one in my 55 gallon is a 200 watt, which is also the recommended one for that tank size.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OrangeAugust said:


> It's weird, though, because the one in my 10 gallon is a 50 watt, which is what is recommended for that tank size, and the one in my 55 gallon is a 200 watt, which is also the recommended one for that tank size.


Yeah it doesn't really matter, if it's recommended or over, then it will heat more. If you had put a 25 watt in the 10 gallon then yeah, it'd probably be a little more accurate to what you set it on, but heaters are never accurate no matter why. Hence again, always important to have a thermometer ;-)


----------

